# Ich trau mich nicht



## radler-29 (26. September 2016)

Mahl ehrlich Leute. Liegt es am alter? Macht es womöglich gar keinen Sinn mehr mit 47 damit anzufangen? 
Achso ...mal von vorne 
Also, ich fahre jetzt seit drei Jahren MTB und das mit Begeisterung. Überwiegend Wald , Feld usw.
Nun war ich am Sonntag auch wieder mal im Wald wo es schön rauf und runter geht, . So stand ich dann wieder weiter oben und vor mir eine Treppe.  ...die ich dann runter geschoben hab 
oder vor mir ein kleiner Hang, ca. 2,00m hoch  ....wo ich um zu gefahren bin.
Was ist nur los mit mir  ist das normal ??? wo ich doch früher jeden scheiß mit gemacht habe ...
Klar, MTB fahren macht mir weiterhin Spaß aber irgendwie kribbelt es in meinen Fingern.
Was kann ich tun??? schnüff, nu sagt nicht ....schnüff nix!
oh...grad gesehen, den Hang wollt ich springen


----------



## CrossX (26. September 2016)

Das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.  Mein Vater hat mit Anfang 50 mit Mountainbiken angefangen und jetzt mit 58 ist er immer noch ein paar mal im Jahr im Bikepark unterwegs.  Also die Ausrede zählt nicht.  ;-) 
Was mir am Anfang sehr geholfen hat,  war mit Leuten zu fahren,  die schon deutlich länger dabei waren und die bei schwierigen Stellen vor gefahren sind.  So kannst du dir die beste Linie,  die richtige Geschwindigkeit und auch die passende Haltung abgucken. 
Auch ein Fahrtechnikkurs würde dich sicher deutlich weiter bringen.  In der Gruppe geht's oft einfacher  als wenn man alleine irgendwo steht.  
Ansonsten viel üben und klein anfangen.  Breite,  leichte Treppe mit 2 bis 3 Stufen suchen und da üben bis du denn Bewegungsablauf drauf hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Mahl ehrlich Leute. Liegt es am alter? Macht es womöglich gar keinen Sinn mehr mit 47 damit anzufangen? ...


Dann lies dich mal durch diesen faden. Du wirst deine helle freude haben.


----------



## xyzHero (26. September 2016)

CrossX hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## rhnordpool (26. September 2016)

@Oldie-Paul Danke für den Link. Lohnt sich wirklich.
Ansonsten: CrossX hat Recht. Hab auch erst mit 52 angefangen (bin allerdings vorher schon Crossrad auuf leichten Trails gefahren). Aber erst jetzt mit 65 und nach Umzug in eine Gegend mit teilweise heftigen Trails mit Stellen im S2-S3 Bereich hab ich angefangen, systematisch zu üben. Aber ich merke auch, daß die Risikofreude abnimmt. Daher: Schwierige stellen lieber in der Gruppe/mit dem kumpel üben/fahren. Allein gezielt kontrolliert (langsam) fahren, saubere Liniensuche üben, Balanceübungen, Treppenphobie überwinden (ich weiß ich kanns. Trotzdem muß ich mich immer wieder überwinden), Hinterrad versetzen. Ziele nicht zu groß wählen. Geeignete Stellen suchen, in kleinen Schritten vorangehen (bringt regelmäßig kleine Erfolgserlebnisse).
Hab meine Übungen IMMER in meine üblichen Trailrunden eingebaut (also grundsätzlich in bekanntem Gelände). Bin selber überrascht, wieviel das in diesem Jahr schon gebracht hat. Und ja, wenn ich hier in der Gegend ne Gelegenheit gefunden hätte, auf jeden Fall mal ein richtiges Fahrtraining mitmachen. Bin sicher, da geht vieles schneller.


----------



## MTBLA (26. September 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @Oldie-PaulHab meine Übungen IMMER in meine üblichen Trailrunden eingebaut (also grundsätzlich in bekanntem Gelände). Bin selber überrascht, wieviel das in diesem Jahr schon gebracht hat. Und ja, wenn ich hier in der Gegend ne Gelegenheit gefunden hätte, auf jeden Fall mal ein richtiges Fahrtraining mitmachen. Bin sicher, da geht vieles schneller.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hab ich genauso gemacht. 
Leider fahren in MTB Gruppen viele lieber mit Tempo und ohne Technik möglichst schnell und weit...
Da musst Du einfach für dich selbst mehr Fahrtechnikübungen einbauen und z.B. Schlüsselstellen mehrmals hintereinander fahren und dich dabei mit dem Handy filmen.
Um ein besseres Körpergefühl auf dem Bike zu bekommen ist Pumptrack fahren auch eine super Übung, die mehr Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten bildet.
Ich habe mich zusätzlich einer Trialgruppe angeschlossen. Da gibt es einen über 60 jährigen, der vor ca. 5 Jahren mit Trial angefangen hat und mittlerweile auch bei Wettkämpfen dabei ist. Du siehst also, Alter ist kein Grund...
Ich bin auch über 50 und fahre erst seit 2015 MTB... Und hoffentlich noch lange, bevor ich zum Rollator wechsle.


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2016)

Je oller desto doller  

Wichtig ist, dass Du Dich Schritt für Schritt an solche Herausforderungen rantastet. Also erstmal eine 2er- oder 3er-Treppe fahren und Dich dann steigern. Sturzangst ist angeboren, wann Du eine Stressblockade bekommst ist individuell verschieden. Du kannst Deine Komfortzone durch das Step-by-Step-Vorgehen erweitern, damit Dein Kopf dann merkt "Treppen = Keine Gefahr" 

P.S.: Das Handwerkzeug sollte auch sitzen, hier Tipps dafür:


----------



## scratch_a (26. September 2016)

Einen Hang mit 2,0m Höhe (komplett?) springen finde ich eh eine ordentliche Hausnummer! Da sollte man schon paar Nummern kleiner anfangen!?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2016)

murks


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab meine Übungen IMMER in meine üblichen Trailrunden eingebaut (also grundsätzlich in bekanntem Gelände). Bin selber überrascht, wieviel das in diesem Jahr schon gebracht hat. Und ja, wenn ich hier in der Gegend ne Gelegenheit gefunden hätte, auf jeden Fall mal ein richtiges Fahrtraining mitmachen. Bin sicher, da geht vieles schneller.


Fahrtechniktraining kann ich nur empfehlen. Und ja, auf jeder trailrunde irgendetwas üben. Nicht einfach nur fahren. Und ich führe ein trainingsbuch. Das hilft dem gedächtnis, fehler zu kennzeichnen und gute ausführungen zu betonen. Auch videos sind äußerst hilfreich zur selbstkontrolle. Und wenn man einen freund hat, der mitzieht, dann ist das ideal! 
Es macht mir auch nichts aus, in einer kehre 20x zurück zu steigen. Irgendwann gibt sie auf, und sei es nächstes jahr. Hier mal ein kleines beispiel:


----------



## CrossX (26. September 2016)

Achte mal auf deine Blickrichtung.  Du guckst ständig in den Abgrund,  anstatt zum Ausgang der Kehre zu gucken.  Du fährst IMMER dahin,  wo du hin schaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (26. September 2016)

Alter ist egal, geht immer. 

Mach am besten zum Einstieg 1-2 Fahrtechnikkurse bei nem ordentlichen Anbieter (dazu findeste einiges hier im Unterforum, wenn Du schreibst von wo Du kommst kann Dir evtl. auch jemand was empfehlen). 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Achte mal auf deine Blickrichtung.  Du guckst ständig in den Abgrund,  anstatt zum Ausgang der Kehre zu gucken.  Du fährst IMMER dahin,  wo du hin schaust.


Siehst du, da haben wir schon den ersten vorteil der video selbst  kontrolle!


----------



## --- (27. September 2016)

Um Treppen runter zu fahren braucht man keine besonderen Fähigkeiten. Überwindung ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.  Überwindung ist alles.


----------



## xyzHero (27. September 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht noch folgendes:
1. Gar nicht speziell üben -> schlechteste Lösung
2. Alleine üben -> besser
3. Mit Kollegen auf ähnlichem Level -> noch besser, da man sich gegenseitig motiviert und Hilfestellung geben kann. Man guckt sich aber auch die Fehler ab. 
4. Mit Jemandem üben der besser ist und ein bisschen Geduld mitbringt. -> Beste Lösung. Man lernt am schnellsten und direkt richtig. Es kann nur zwischendrin ein bisschen deprimierend sein, da man selbst denkt man kann nix

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## pacechris (27. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Siehst du, da haben wir schon den ersten vorteil der video selbst  kontrolle!



Du nimmst den schweren Weg, fahr die kurve weit aussen an.
Dann brauchst du auch kein Hinterrad versetzen.
Wenn du ganz eng rum willst ist das stück viel steiler.
Hab ich vorher auch immer so gemacht und bin dauernt gescheitert, seit meinem Fahrtechnikkurs weiß ich wie es besser geht 


Und ich traue mich auch öfters nicht, früher bin ich dann einen anderen Weg gefahren oder hab geschoben. Heute lass ich mehr Zeit und meistens nach dem 3-4 anlauf gehts doch. Nur so lernt man dazu.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Du nimmst den schweren Weg, fahr die kurve weit aussen an.
> Dann brauchst du auch kein Hinterrad versetzen.
> Wenn du ganz eng rum willst ist das stück viel steiler.
> Hab ich vorher auch immer so gemacht und bin dauernt gescheitert, seit meinem Fahrtechnikkurs weiß ich wie es besser geht


Ich denke das er die Kurve außenrum schon gut fahren kann, übt aber trotzdem die enge Variante für echte enge Kurven.
So mache ich es jedenfalls oft.   
Man muss, wenn man besser werden will, sich neue Aufgaben/Herausforderungen suchen und schrittweise an der Lösung arbeiten....und immer wieder trainieren. 
Hilfreich ist auch, wenn man sich am Anfang etwas mehr in Protektoren einpackt...ist gut für die Psyche.   
Krafttraining kann auch nicht schaden...so ein Muskelpanzer schützt auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (27. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Du nimmst den schweren Weg, fahr die kurve weit aussen an.
> Dann brauchst du auch kein Hinterrad versetzen.
> Wenn du ganz eng rum willst ist das stück viel steiler.


Schau dir mal die Kurve genauer an, aussen ist es wurzelig. In diesem Falle finde ich innen fahren eine Option.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Du nimmst den schweren Weg, fahr die kurve weit aussen an.
> Dann brauchst du auch kein Hinterrad versetzen.
> Wenn du ganz eng rum willst ist das stück viel steiler.
> Hab ich vorher auch immer so gemacht und bin dauernt gescheitert, seit meinem Fahrtechnikkurs weiß ich wie es besser geht


Im prinzip hast du recht. Mir ging es um das üben auf einem trail als ziel unterwegs.
Bei diesen kehren täuscht die optik gewaltig. Außen herum sind sie nicht zu fahren. Bei der mittleren ~3:20 ist in der ausfahrt so ein leicht heller strich zu ahnen. Das ist der äußere fahrbare rand der kehre. Ich habe da etwa noch 1cm marge. Danach rutscht das vorderrad unweigerlich ab. Diese kehren nutze ich gezielt für das enge steile fahren. Steil heißt, man bekommt noch ein paar zentimeter zum manövrieren geschenkt. Wie die erste in perfekter kurventechnik gefahren werden kann, sieht man hier (rechtskehre nach 1:20). So fährt man nur, wenn es richtig eng ist oder? Die anderen sind leider nicht mehr im video zu sehen.

@*---* Eine bemerkung zu treppen. Ich habe vor fünf jahren mich nicht getraut, drei stufen runter zu fahren. Das sieht inzwischen ganz anders aus. Lockerheit in beinen und armen ist gerade für lange treppen wichtig. Und auf die ausfahrt sollte man achten. Ist ausreichend platz da, wie sieht der übergang aus? Als beispiel ein paar treppen:




An welcher treppe haben biker hier am häufigsten einen sturz?
Aber auch bei treppen gibt es überraschungen, bei denen nicht nur überwindung hilft, z.b. bei dieser. Und jetzt kommt die gute nachricht. In der art, wie wie es @Comfortbiker beschrieben hat, habe ich mir alle diese stellen teils allein, teil mit einem freund erarbeitet. Und dann macht es richtig spaß!
Der einzige nachteil ist das deutlich *langsamere lernen im alter*. Aber das ist kein grund es zu lassen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2016)

...davon sind noch ein paar in meinem Album
...einfach solche Stellen suchen und üben, üben, üben...ohne Stress!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...davon sind noch ein paar in meinem Album
> ...einfach solche Stellen suchen und üben, üben, üben...ohne Stress!


Klasse. Die stellen sind aber auch ideal zum üben. Wenn ich jetzt bis 80 durchhalte, hab ich es auch drauf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Klasse. Die stellen sind aber auch ideal zum üben. Wenn ich jetzt bis 80 durchhalte, hab ich es auch drauf.


...so lange brauchst du nicht mehr 
Was ich als erstes an allen meinen Fahrrädern mache...die Vorderradbremse auf die rechte Seite verlegen. Als Motorradfahrer war mir das andersrum zu unkontrolliert...man ist ja ein Gewohnheitslebewesen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. September 2016)

@radler-29 
Also mein erster Tipp wäre die Umrüstung auf eine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Das nimmt schon unheimlich viel Angst in sehr vielen "bergab" Situationen, egal ob Treppe o.ä.


----------



## radler-29 (27. September 2016)

wow. Respekt! Ich bin echt begeistert. Gut, dann schlag ich mir die Ausrede (Alter) mal aus n Kopf . Hätt ich eigentlich von selbst drauf kommen können aber manchmal... braucht man n Tritt in den Allerwertesten. Hier bei uns ist MTB nicht so angesagt, so das man schwer einen findet mit dem man sich austauschen kann. Die aus meinen Freundeskreis meinen halt , man solle so spät nicht mehr so auf die K...e hauen. Womit die wohl mein Alter meinen. Gut , zugegeben. Bis 2013 hab ich fast gar keinen Sport mehr gemacht. Nur immer Arbeitarbeitarbeit . Egal, das ist ja nun vorbei.  Eine Sache fand ich noch sehr zutreffend ... 

Achte mal auf deine Blickrichtung. Du guckst ständig in den Abgrund, anstatt zum Ausgang der Kehre zu gucken. Du fährst IMMER dahin, wo du hin schaust von  CrossX. 
Da hab ich ständig Probleme mit. Gutes Beispiel. Ich fahre auf einer Strasse am Rand auf der weißen Linie. Mein Blick geht dann irgendwann direkt vor mir auf die Linie und ich versuche darauf entlang zu fahren und schon...eiere ich  
Klar, fahre ich einen schmalen Pfad herunter, klappt das auch aber ich spüre manchmal eine gewisse Unsicherheit. 
Nun ja! Mittwochs ist immer Biketag , also werde ich morgen mal übenübenüben  und natürlich am Wochenende. 

Noch mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage. Kann ich mit meinem Hardtail auch Treppen fahren üben oder lieber nicht ? 
Von mir aus sach ich mal ja weil ich sicherlich langsam fahren werde  
Besten Dank für euer   Feedback


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Ich fahre auf einer Strasse am Rand auf der weißen Linie. Mein Blick geht dann irgendwann direkt vor mir auf die Linie und ich versuche darauf entlang zu fahren und schon...eiere ich


Hier hilft schnell fahren und den blick mit wachsender geschwindigkeit immer weiter nach vorn wenden. Dazu habe ich auch einmal ein beispiel aufgenommen.
Man kann auch folgendes üben: Einen stein, ein blatt, einen strich, eine lücke o.ä. in einiger entfernung als ziel zum überfahren nehmen, kurz ins auge fassen und dann den blick schon zum nächsten objekt deutlich weiter vorn richten. Man stellt fest, dass man durch peripheres bewegungssehen das ziel genau anfährt, ohne sich bewusst drum zu kümmern.


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Noch mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage. Kann ich mit meinem Hardtail auch Treppen fahren üben oder lieber nicht ?
> Von mir aus sach ich mal ja weil ich sicherlich langsam fahren werde
> Besten Dank für euer   Feedback



Klaro, das geht sehr gut, wie gesagt, fang mit kleinen Treppen an und spüre dabei, wie Dein Bike sich dabei anfühlt.


----------



## radler-29 (28. September 2016)

so, war nun bei uns im Wald , keine Treppe gefunden . Dafür jede menge Mullersand und hier hab ich versucht möglichst gerade zu fahren...naja  schwierig aber gut zum ausbalancieren geeignet. Dann hab ich wie empfohlen immer wieder Dinge kurz anvisiert, nächsten Punkt anvisiert usw. War echt einfach  Toll  Dann bin ich einen Berg den ich sonst immer wie doof runter brettere diesmal gaanz langsam runter und hab bei z.B. Baumwurzeln, Steine Löcher u.s.w n büschen technisches geübt. Das ist echt ausbaufähig  hab auch padauz gemacht  Eines ist mir aber extrem aufgefallen. Meine Bremsen am Fahrrad sind echt fürn Arsch. Da muss ich was machen. 
Wie auch immer Leute. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Werde jetzt möglichst oft üben und wenn ich etwas sicherer bin , meld ich mich in solch einem Fahrtechnikkurs an. Ich weiß, ist vielleicht quatsch aber ich fühl mich dann besser 
Bis bald mal wieder  ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> so, war nun bei uns im Wald , keine Treppe gefunden . Dafür jede menge Mullersand und hier hab ich versucht möglichst gerade zu fahren...naja  schwierig aber gut zum ausbalancieren geeignet. Dann hab ich wie empfohlen immer wieder Dinge kurz anvisiert, nächsten Punkt anvisiert usw. War echt einfach  Toll  Dann bin ich einen Berg den ich sonst immer wie doof runter brettere diesmal gaanz langsam runter und hab bei z.B. Baumwurzeln, Steine Löcher u.s.w n büschen technisches geübt. Das ist echt ausbaufähig  hab auch padauz gemacht  Eines ist mir aber extrem aufgefallen. Meine Bremsen am Fahrrad sind echt fürn Arsch. Da muss ich was machen.
> Wie auch immer Leute. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Werde jetzt möglichst oft üben und wenn ich etwas sicherer bin , meld ich mich in solch einem Fahrtechnikkurs an. Ich weiß, ist vielleicht quatsch aber ich fühl mich dann besser
> Bis bald mal wieder  ciao


Was auch für ein sicheres Fahrgefühl sorgt sind gute Pedale mit passenden Schuhen...so hast du nicht das Gefühl, das du jeden Moment abrutscht. 
Klickpedale fährst du wahrscheinlich nicht?


----------



## pivili (29. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was auch für ein sicheres Fahrgefühl sorgt sind gute Pedale mit passenden Schuhen...so hast du nicht das Gefühl, das du jeden Moment abrutscht.
> Klickpedale fährst du wahrscheinlich nicht?



Dem Punkt würde ich ganz hohe Prio einräumen. Das hat mir fast am meisten geholfen, als "die Seifenstücke unter den Füssen" (wie ein Forist hier mal die Serienpedale bezeichnete) weg waren.


----------



## fone (29. September 2016)

Ich kann den Threadtitel nachvollziehen. Hab letztens fast sämtliche Sprünge verweigert...

Ich denke trotzdem dass das Alter damit was zu tun hat bzw. die Erfahrung.
Mich hat z.b. jeder Sturz (mit langwieriger Verletzung) etwas Mut gekostet und ich bekomme nichts davon zurück.
Hab dieses Jahr quasi komplett ausgesetzt beim Downhillfahren.
Normales Fahren ging letztens nach ein paar Eingewöhnungsfahrten schon wieder, da muss ich nur etwas rein kommen, war recht zufrieden. Aber "Mutproben" gehen zur Zeit gar nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2016)

Mein Junge (26Jahre) sagte kürzlich zum mir, also kurz vorm Geißkopf...du musst mehr Kraft trainieren!!! wenn du weiter solche Sachen fahren willst.   




...130mm am ICB2.0 reichen aus   

Da kann ich noch nicht mal was dagegen sagen...Muskeln schützten den Körper und in manchen Situationen ist Körperspannung überlebenswichtig...als schlaffer Sack geht man vom Rad.
Dh. aber nicht, das man nicht locker auf dem Rad bleiben soll...ist auch wichtig.   
Von allem was...Fahrtechniktraining, Krafttraining und Konditionstraining! 
zB.Badminton für Schnelligkeit und Reaktionen, Klettern am Seil für Kraft, Mut und Beweglichkeit und natürlich Radfahren mit allem zur Verfügung stehenden Rädern...


----------



## trautsichnix (29. September 2016)

*radler 29*.... hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun glaub mir ,nur mit dem Hirn ..in diesem Sinne Respeckt aber nie Angst..


----------



## radler-29 (29. September 2016)

Ich will jetzt gar nicht mehr das es am alter liegen könnte  Das mit der Kopfsache ist halt so und ich will jetzt auch nicht die mega Sprünge oder sowas riskieren. Aber ich hab hier echt nützliche tips erhalten. So habe ich mich jetzt schon viel mehr mit Fahrtechnik beschäftigt wie vorher. Das Internet ist voll von Filmen oder gar PDF Dateien, wo ich die meisten fehler nachlesen kann. Und siehe da, davon hab ich bei mir viele gefunden. Im Moment ist es mir auch völlig wurscht , ob ich nun ne Treppe runter fahren kann oder nen steilen Hang. Nun geht es mir erst einmal um ein viel bewussteres fahren. Vorher hab ich Kilometer gesammelt. Gestern hab ich deutlich weniger gefahren wie sonst aber eben bewusster. Ach übrigens. Ich habe Flatpedale  am Bike. Die sind aber wirklich super. Da rutscht nix  Ich glaube das ich jetzt nach etwas über drei Jahren und 13000km neu mit dem biken anfange  . Dank euch


----------



## rhnordpool (29. September 2016)

Na denn viel Spaß beim Neubiken.
Aber bitte nach so vielen Erfolgen jetzt nicht übermütig werden.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. September 2016)

@radler-29 
Da mein Tipp mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ja wenig oder keinen Anklang fand: Wenn Du das nächste mal vor einer Treppe stehst (es reicht, wenn das erstmal nur eine zwei- oder dreistufige ist!), und diese runterfährst, mache das bitte einmal mit heruntergeschobener Sattelstütze (so tief wie es geht), und dann einmal in normaler Position. Wenn das im Kopf keinen Unterschied macht, dann vergiß meinen Post


----------



## pacechris (30. September 2016)

Mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze sind steilstücke und Treppen viel einfacher und sicherer zu fahren. 
Man kann zentral bleiben und muss wenn es extrem wird nicht hinter den Sattel und verliert nicht so schnell den Grip am Vorderrad und somit die Kontrolle.

Kopfsache bleibt es aber immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @radler-29
> Da mein Tipp mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ja wenig oder keinen Anklang fand:


Nein, nein, nein! Die versenkbare sattelstütze und die richtigen pedale gehören einfach zur grundausrüstung. Muss man darüber noch diskutieren?
Auch die erwähnten schützer von knie, schienbein und ellenbogen kann ich nur empfehlen. Ihr wichtigster effekt ist die änderung des selbstvertrauens im kopf. Und schützen tun sie auch. Das merkt man, wenn man sie mal weg lässt. 
Ich habe nach eifrigem üben beobachtet, dass ich manchmal das absenken der sattelstütze vergesse und trotzdem ganz gut über die stelle komme. Das ist ein ganz brauchbarer test für die stellung auf dem rad. Bei stets tiefer stütze neigte ich dazu, immer öfter tief nach hinten zu gehen, wenn es abwärts ging. Das ist ja nicht optimal. 
Trails am albtrauf sind ohne versenkbare stütze eine qual. Ist sie tief, kommt man die kurzen giftigen anstiege über wurzeln nicht mehr hoch, ist sie hoch, sind die ebens steilen kurzen abfahrten in ähnlicher ausfertigung höchst unkomfortabel zu genießen.


----------



## moerk (30. September 2016)

Bin ich denn hier der einzige der sich den Mut ganz altmodisch antrinkt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. September 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> Bin ich denn hier der einzige der sich den Mut ganz altmodisch antrinkt?


Du bist nicht alleine. Dazu gibt es auch schon eine Studie:
mit 0,5 Promille fuhren die Probanden am Besten.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. September 2016)

Und bei 0,0 hießen die Probanten noch Probanden...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du bist nicht alleine. Dazu gibt es auch schon eine Studie:
> mit 0,5 Promille fuhren die Probanten am Besten.


Umfassend interpretiert: M x K ~ const. M: Mut, K: Koordinationsvermögen. Das produkt ist in etwa konstant mit einem schwachen maximum bei 0,5‰ alloholgehalt. Der mut nimmt mindestens linear zu.


----------



## radler-29 (30. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. September 2016)

Das mit der Schiene ist aber nicht ganz ungefährlich!


----------



## MTBLA (30. September 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt gar nicht mehr das es am alter liegen könnte  Das mit der Kopfsache ist halt so und ich will jetzt auch nicht die mega Sprünge oder sowas riskieren. Aber ich hab hier echt nützliche tips erhalten. So habe ich mich jetzt schon viel mehr mit Fahrtechnik beschäftigt wie vorher. Das Internet ist voll von Filmen oder gar PDF Dateien, wo ich die meisten fehler nachlesen kann. Und siehe da, davon hab ich bei mir viele gefunden. Im Moment ist es mir auch völlig wurscht , ob ich nun ne Treppe runter fahren kann oder nen steilen Hang. Nun geht es mir erst einmal um ein viel bewussteres fahren. Vorher hab ich Kilometer gesammelt. Gestern hab ich deutlich weniger gefahren wie sonst aber eben bewusster. Ach übrigens. Ich habe Flatpedale  am Bike. Die sind aber wirklich super. Da rutscht nix  Ich glaube das ich jetzt nach etwas über drei Jahren und 13000km neu mit dem biken anfange  . Dank euch


Gratulation zu dieser Einstellung ! Kilometer sammeln ist nicht alles, bewusst fahren ist das neue Mountainbiken


----------



## radler-29 (30. September 2016)

Will jetzt ja nicht nerven und jedes mal posten wenn ich was geschaft habe aber...  das muß ich loswerden  Diese Brücke bin heute einige male rauf und runter gefahren. Und zwar nicht die Rampe sondern direkt die stufen. Hat beim dritten Anlauf direkt geklappt und ich habs dann noch ne viertel Stunde lang geübt.  Ist für euch sicherlich nix wildes aber ich bin stolz wie Reiner  
So Jan 1968. So eine Sattelstütze find ich interessant. Da diese aber nicht so gaanz billig sind, muß ich erst noch so ohne auskommen. Grundsätzlich find ich die Teile gut aber eines find ich schade. Warum kann eine solch komplexe Sattelstütze nich auch noch ein wenig (20-30mm) federn ? Aber egal, wenn ich dabei bleibe weite so zu fahren und es sieht alles danach aus  dann brauch ich eh n Fully. hab mir schon erst einmal gebrauchte angeguckt .  
Aber, kommt Zeit kommt Rad


----------



## trautsichnix (30. September 2016)

Ich bin so ein harter wie Chuck Norris beim angeln ? DU,DU, UND DU: RAUSKOMMEN  !!!!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. September 2016)

.​


----------



## trautsichnix (30. September 2016)

//edit: Theorie: Wenn man jung ist, will man es sich beweisen. Wenn man im mittleren Alter ist, braucht man sich nichts mehr zu beweisen. Wenn man älter ist, will man es sich dann wieder beweisen. [/QUOTE]


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Oktober 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Will jetzt ja nicht nerven und jedes mal posten wenn ich was geschaft habe aber...  das muß ich loswerden  Diese Brücke bin heute einige male rauf und runter gefahren. Und zwar nicht die Rampe sondern direkt die stufen. Hat beim dritten Anlauf direkt geklappt und ich habs dann noch ne viertel Stunde lang geübt.  Ist für euch sicherlich nix wildes aber ich bin stolz wie Reiner
> So Jan 1968. So eine Sattelstütze find ich interessant. Da diese aber nicht so gaanz billig sind, muß ich erst noch so ohne auskommen. Grundsätzlich find ich die Teile gut aber eines find ich schade. Warum kann eine solch komplexe Sattelstütze nich auch noch ein wenig (20-30mm) federn ? Aber egal, wenn ich dabei bleibe weite so zu fahren und es sieht alles danach aus  dann brauch ich eh n Fully. hab mir schon erst einmal gebrauchte angeguckt .
> Aber, kommt Zeit kommt Rad


Genau so hab ich auch angefangen. 2-3 Stufen, um die Kopfblockade zu überwinden. Alles weitere ist dann nur noch eine Verlängerung. Sowas wird inzwischen als willkommene Sprung-/Dropmöglichkeit genutzt. 

Und hol dir wirklich wirklich wirklich eine Variostütze. Es gibt auch ein paar relativ günstige mechanische Stützen, die für den Anfang auch reichen sollten. Ich fühle mich extremst unwohl, wenn ich mit hohem Sattel irgendwo runter muss. Die XC-Fahrer lernen zwar sowas, aber selbst die steigen im World Cup inzwischen teilweise auf Variostützen um (der Julian Absalon hat damit z.B. dieses Jahr die Gesamtwertung eingetütet).

Mit dem Fully würde ich übrigens noch etwas warten. Das verdirbt die Fahrtechnik.  Es sei denn, deine Bandscheiben o.ä. verlangen danach, weil du schon nach einer gefederten Sattelstütze gefragt hast - aber im Prinzip brauchst du die auch gar nicht, weil du bergab ja sowieso nicht im Sitzen fahren solltest. Das Fahren mit einem Fully ist natürlich weitaus weniger anstrengend, aber mit dem Hardtail lernt man halt (notgedrungen) die richtige Linienwahl.


----------



## pacechris (1. Oktober 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Fully die Fahrtechnik verdirbt, hab auch erst seit anfang des Jahres eins weil mir lange Strecken zu viel auf die Knochen gingen. Es macht aber einiges einfacher bei hoch und runter fahren.

Kenn die aussage auch über die Variostütze, die machen auch vieles einfacher bzw. für mich zb erst möglich.


----------



## radler-29 (1. Oktober 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> //edit: Theorie: Wenn man jung ist, will man es sich beweisen. Wenn man im mittleren Alter ist, braucht man sich nichts mehr zu beweisen. Wenn man älter ist, will man es sich dann wieder beweisen.


[/QUOTE]
nö  Will nur nicht vorschnell vergreisen


----------



## radler-29 (1. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich auch angefangen. 2-3 Stufen, um die Kopfblockade zu überwinden. Alles weitere ist dann nur noch eine Verlängerung. Sowas wird inzwischen als willkommene Sprung-/Dropmöglichkeit genutzt.
> 
> Und hol dir wirklich wirklich wirklich eine Variostütze. Es gibt auch ein paar relativ günstige mechanische Stützen, die für den Anfang auch reichen sollten. Ich fühle mich extremst unwohl, wenn ich mit hohem Sattel irgendwo runter muss. Die XC-Fahrer lernen zwar sowas, aber selbst die steigen im World Cup inzwischen teilweise auf Variostützen um (der Julian Absalon hat damit z.B. dieses Jahr die Gesamtwertung eingetütet).
> 
> Mit dem Fully würde ich übrigens noch etwas warten. Das verdirbt die Fahrtechnik.  Es sei denn, deine Bandscheiben o.ä. verlangen danach, weil du schon nach einer gefederten Sattelstütze gefragt hast - aber im Prinzip brauchst du die auch gar nicht, weil du bergab ja sowieso nicht im Sitzen fahren solltest. Das Fahren mit einem Fully ist natürlich weitaus weniger anstrengend, aber mit dem Hardtail lernt man halt (notgedrungen) die richtige Linienwahl.



Also erst einmal Danke. Es ist ja nun nicht so, das ich mega Sprünge bewältigen möchte sondern vielmehr Hindernisse die überall auftauchen , einfach zu überwinden ohne ständig auszuweichen oder abzusteigen. Das ist der eigentliche Grund der Übung . Will kein Chuck Norris werden  . Über ein gebrauchtes Fully denke ich nach, weil ich mein Rad bei den Übungen nicht schrotten möchte. Und ich denke ein Fully verzeiht mehr Fehler die ich gaanz sicher machen werde. Ausserdem macht es echt Spaß zu versuchen über Baumstämme z.B. zu ...äh...  fringen   . Wenn ich mir dann n Fully zum üben hole, hab ich mein jetziges weiterhin für meine Touren.  
Aber das sind erst einmal so Gedanken, wer weiß wie sich das entwickelt. Bestimmt meld ich mich nochmal , vielleicht sogar aus n Krankenhaus ...  .So ihr Guten. Feiert schön den 3. Oktober.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Fully die Fahrtechnik verdirbt, hab auch erst seit anfang des Jahres eins weil mir lange Strecken zu viel auf die Knochen gingen. Es macht aber einiges einfacher bei hoch und runter fahren.
> 
> Kenn die aussage auch über die Variostütze, die machen auch vieles einfacher bzw. für mich zb erst möglich.


Mit dem Fully kannst du halt über viel mehr Gerumpel einfach drüberbügeln. Beim Hardtail musst du dir viel mehr Gedanken um die Linienwahl machen. Merke ich immer wieder, wenn ich von meinem Fully auf mein Enduro-HT umsteige, da muss ich mich jedes mal umstellen, dass ich besser jetzt doch nicht auf den nächsten Stein oder die nächste Wurzel voll drauf halte.

Bei der Variostütze kann ich die Aussage übrigens überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wer auch immer die getätigt hat, war wohl ein eingefleischter oldschool XCler. Sattel oben lassen macht einfach alles nur schwieriger und unangenehmer.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit dem Fully kannst du halt über viel mehr Gerumpel einfach drüberbügeln. Beim Hardtail musst du dir viel mehr Gedanken um die Linienwahl machen. Merke ich immer wieder, wenn ich von meinem Fully auf mein Enduro-HT umsteige, da muss ich mich jedes mal umstellen, dass ich besser jetzt doch nicht auf den nächsten Stein oder die nächste Wurzel voll drauf halte.


Und da liegt das missverständnis. Wenn ich fahren kann, kann ich mit einem fully einfach drüberbügeln und mit dem hardtail die feine linie suchen.
Wenn ich *anfänger* bin, trau ich mich gar nicht an diese stellen ran. Wie sieht jetzt die abwägung hardtail gegen fully aus? Saubere fahrtechnik mit sicherer linienwahl gegen gegen ruppiges drüber fahren ohne eigene fahrtechnische leistung?
Das sehe ich nun dank meiner erfahrung ganz anders. Mit dem fully traue ich mir überhaupt erst einmal zu, stellen mit wurzeln, steinen und löchern anzufahren. Durch die full suspension habe ich überhaupt erst einmal das vertrauen in das bike. Und erst, wenn die kleinen anfangsschritte erfolgreich verlaufen, trau ich mir etwas mehr zu. Das fully gleicht einige* fehler* aus, und das ist gut so. Damit vermeide ich den einen oder anderen sturz, der mich mental vielleicht weit aber auf jeden fall zurück wirft.
Mental verkrampft lernt es sich schlecht.
Und dieser punkt wird bei der diskussion fully - hardtail schlicht ignoriert. Wenn ich 14 bin, und mich hinhaue, stehe ich auf und versuch es sofort nochmal. Bin ich 40, 50, 60 oder noch älter sieht die welt anders aus. Verletzungen heilen nicht mehr so schnell, und die folgen hat man vielleicht schon einige male erfahren. Und einige bewegungseinschränkungen gibt es vielleicht auch. Nicht so prickelnd. 
Aus dem gleichen grunde ist etwas mehr federweg sehr hilfreich. Man darf das ganze nur nicht zu weich einstellen. Dann kann das abtauchen seinerseits probleme hervorrufen.
Wenn ich dann nach ausreichend langem training und eifrigem üben einige fahrtechnik erlernt habe, kann ich das ganze auch irgendwann mit hohem sattel auf dem hardtail fahren und so für mich entscheiden, ob ich nun ausreichend technik gelernt habe.
Ach ja, nicht zu unterschätzen die wohltat eines fully für schultern und rücken.
Muskulär verkrampft lernt es sich einfach schlecht.
Was ich dagegen wärmstens empfehlen kann ist kraft- und gleichgewichtstraining. Das biken macht mehr spaß und wird sicherer. Und insgesamt fühlt man sich viel wohler.
Aber wenn der bike virus nicht einbeißt, ist es im weiteren völlig egal ob fully oder hardtail.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und da liegt das missverständnis. Wenn ich fahren kann, kann ich mit einem fully einfach drüberbügeln und mit dem hardtail die feine linie suchen.
> Wenn ich *anfänger* bin, trau ich mich gar nicht an diese stellen ran. Wie sieht jetzt die abwägung hardtail gegen fully aus? Saubere fahrtechnik mit sicherer linienwahl gegen gegen ruppiges drüber fahren ohne eigene fahrtechnische leistung?
> Das sehe ich nun dank meiner erfahrung ganz anders. Mit dem fully traue ich mir überhaupt erst einmal zu, stellen mit wurzeln, steinen und löchern anzufahren. Durch die full suspension habe ich überhaupt erst einmal das vertrauen in das bike. Und erst, wenn die kleinen anfangsschritte erfolgreich verlaufen, trau ich mir etwas mehr zu. Das fully gleicht einige* fehler* aus, und das ist gut so. Damit vermeide ich den einen oder anderen sturz, der mich mental vielleicht weit aber auf jeden fall zurück wirft.
> Mental verkrampft lernt es sich schlecht.
> ...


Da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin mit dem (100mm XC) Hardtail eigentlich die gleichen Trails gefahren, wie jetzt auch (zumindest hier in der Gegend) - nur eben entsprechend langsamer und vorsichtiger, und mit teilweise komplett anderer Linienwahl. Treppen und kleinere Drops gingen aber auch damit problemlos (sofern vorher an sicheren Stellen geübt), Sprünge hab ich nach dem ersten verunglückten Versuch aber dann auch sein gelassen.
Bei den meisten Trails gibt es ja mehrere Linienmöglichkeiten. Bei denen wo das nicht so ist, schiebt man eben. Da hast du Recht, solche Stellen traut man sich eher, wenn man ein Fully unterm Hintern hat. Aber mit mehr Erfahrung kommt man da auch mit dem Hardtail runter.

Ich fahre jetzt ja auch noch nicht solange, knapp über 3 Jahre erst. Und 14 war ich leider auch keine mehr, kann das also durchaus nachvollziehen. Was mir viel geholfen hat, ist auf jeden Fall
a) in der Gruppe zu fahren. Das gibt Sicherheit, du kannst dir Sachen abschauen, und da ist auch ein gewisser Gruppenzwang, den man ab und an mal nachgeben muss. 
b) Viel zu fahren. Klar. Muss nicht immer in der Gruppe sein, und alleine kannst du auch ein paar Sachen ausprobieren, ohne gleich die anderen Leute zu nerven.
c) Protektoren. Sind für den Kopf ziemlich wichtig, wenn du dir einigermaßen sicher sein kannst, dass du auch wenn du dich hinlegst mit einigermaßen großer Sicherheit danach auch wieder weiterfahren kannst. Oder dir zumindest keine allzu schwere Verletzung droht (ich bin vor 7 Wochen beim Nachhausefahren auf nassem Asphalt mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht und mit dem Lenker gegen das Knie geknallt - davon habe ich noch heute was).


----------



## radler-29 (2. Oktober 2016)

naja....das ist es eben. Ich muss meine eigenen Erfahrungen mache. Deshalb n gutes gebrauchtes Fully. Da ich eh erst einmal drauf sparen muss, über ich mit meinem Hardy und freu mich auf ein baldiges Fully. Dieser Virus hat mich eben gepackt  
Ich finde es aber echt toll zwei überzeugende Meinungen von euch erhalten zu haben. 
Ein für mich wichtiger Punkt ist halt dabei: Ich hab Angst um mein Bike. Was kann solch ein Hardtail ab ? Deshalb erst mal für den Anfang kleinere Übungen und wenn ich mir mehr zutraue ,dann kommt hoffentlich bald mein Fully .


----------



## greyhoundart (2. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe das Fahren mit Starrgabel noch gelernt und bin dann 20 Jahre HT gefahren ohne mich um die Technik zu kümmern. Das war ein Fehler. Ich bin dieses Jahr auch ein Fully umgestiegen und habe mir ein Fahrtechniktraining gegönnt und siehe da zahlreiche Fehler haben sich über die Jahre hinweg eingeschlichen. Ich fahre jetzt viel sicherer und Trails die ich seit Jahren gemieden habe bzw. vermieden habe. Das liegt aber nicht am Bike sondern an mir!
Deshalb erster Tipp investiere in ein Training. Das Bike macht nicht den Unterschied sondern es ist immer noch der Biker. Und ja Fully machen vieles leichter aber man schnellsten lernt man auch heute nich mit einem HT mit eher wenig Federweg vorn. Das Fully bügelt nur mehr weg aber wenn die Technik nicht passt wirst du gerade bei den modernen 29er schnell zum Passagier...
Bei allen Trailübungen würde ich erstmal die aktive und zentrale Position üben. Egal was das wichtigste ist das man sicher auf dem Bike sitzt und zwar egal wann wo oder wie. Der häufigste Fehler ist das man sich eben igendwelchen Unsinn angewöhnt. Ein Beispiel: Vor zwanzig Jahren sage man noch bei Abfahrten möglichst weit den Hintern nach hinten. Klar bei Starrgabel ist das eine der wenige Chancen die man überhaupt hat. Aber man verliert die Kontrolle über das Vorderrad. Neue Bikes mit guten Federgabeln und optimierter Geometrie sind auf die aktive Position ausgelegt. Das ist die erste Pbung die du in zahlreichen Videos dir mal ansehen kann. Schneller lernt man es im Fahrtraining. Das  Treppenfahren ist dann nur ein Kombination aus aktiver Position und Gewichtsverlagerung. Treppenfahren ist solange die Treppe nicht nass und aus Holz oder zu steil mit grossen Stufen ist meisten problemlos. Dennoch einfach Treppen zuerst üben. Ich habe hier bei mir eine Treppe die ist zwar nicht lang aber sehr steil. Die ist nicht spassig und bedarf hoher Kontrolle. Bei Steilen Abfahrten ist es immer eine Kombination aus aktiver Psotion und Gewichstverlagerung. Letztendlich muss man vorne am Vorderrad  ich genug Grip aufbauen darf aber nicht über den Lenker gehen. Gerade bei den modernen 29er Rädern wird man oft zu Passagier wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht passt. Man kommt zwar runter aber kontrrolliert ist was anderes. Deshalb Steilabfahrten an einfach Stellen 10x oder 20x üben. Dann klappt das schon. Ich mache das bis beute. Stellen die ich nur schwer hoch oder runter komme über ich solange bis es passt und ja man schiebt eben dann auch mal (wobei das oft gefährlicher ist als das Fahren). Gutes Gelingen!

P.s. HT können enorm viel ab. Glaub mir... mein GT Zaskar hab ich 20 Jahre lang die Berge heruntergeschmissen und da war nie das Bike das Problem. Hab vor kurzen zwei dirt biker getroffen. Der eine mit  HT und 100mm vorn mach Sprünge von denen träumst du. Daran liegt es nicht sondern es ist der Rahmen und die Konstruktion die den Unterschied machen. Zudem kommt dein Gewicht hinzu. Wiegst du über 100 kg wird es kritisch für die meisten Bikes...


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Deshalb erster Tipp investiere in ein Training. Das Bike macht nicht den Unterschied sondern es ist immer noch der Biker.


Stimmt, das hätte ich noch auf jeden Fall in die Liste aufnehmen sollen. Ich habe auch ziemlich am Anfang direkt in ein Training investiert, hatte also gar nicht so lange Zeit, mir falsche Sachen anzugewöhnen, bzw. konnte da noch relativ schnell umlernen. Das war sehr sehr gut angelegtes Geld. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Natürlich gehts auch ohne, aber mit eben viel schneller.

Und dein Hardtail wird das jetzige Level mit ziemlicher Sicherheit problemlos wegstecken. Wenn du dann mal bei Drops, Sprüngen oder wirklich rumpligen Strecken angekommen ist, lohnt sich aber ein Fully auf jeden Fall.
Oder du eben einfach nur den Komfort haben willst.


----------



## radler-29 (2. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Oder du eben einfach nur den Komfort haben willst.


oder eben einfach nur n Fully haben will  
Also erst einmal, ich bin echt begeistert. Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Das war jetzt viel input worüber ich mal nachdenken muss. 
Natürlich ist es unsinn jetzt gleich n Fully zu kaufen. Wenn ich dann noch n Training machen möchte, der ist ja auch nicht umsonst und so muss man eben erst das eine und dann das andere machen . Dieses Jahr wird es mit dem Training wohl nichts mehr aber ich gucke schon für nächstes Jahr. Bis dahin werde ich erst einmal so weiter üben. Auch werde ich mein 26er mal wieder raus holen, da ich das Gefühle habe, das damit wheelies einfacher zu bewältigen sind. Wenn ja, kann ich damit mal n Gefühl dafür bekommen. 
Wünsch euch einen schönen 3 Oktober


----------



## greyhoundart (2. Oktober 2016)

26er oder 29er ist fast egal wichtiger ist die Geometrie. Deshalb wenn Fully dann schau erstmal nach einem AM. Wird nicht so ultra leicht sein aber ist sehr robust und hat einen breiten Einsatzbereich. Viel Spass!


----------



## PamA2013 (2. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt nix gutes, außer man tut es! Im zweifel such dir jemand hinter dem du herfallen kannst. Äh fahren meine ich natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (2. Oktober 2016)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Es gibt nix gutes, außer man tut es! Im zweifel such dir jemand hinter dem du herfallen kannst. Äh fahren meine ich natürlich



Mir hilft das auch, wenn ich sehe das was fahrbar ist, also einer vor mir fährt fahre ich auch Passagen wo ich alleine wahrscheinlich angehalten bzw.  gezögert hätte


----------



## DrMo (3. Oktober 2016)

@radler-29, Beitrag 1

Bei Coach McCormack lautet es sinngemäß: Becoming a "great" mountain-biker is a LONG TERM PROGRESS. Learn STEP BY STEP, don't skip steps

Neue Bewegungen zu lernen dauert, tausende von Wiederholungen.
Mountainbiken ist nicht gleich Radfahren, auch wenn es so einfach aussieht wenn Fortgeschrittene es tun.
Also geduldig üben, irgendwann weisst Du wann Du soweit bist eine Stelle zu fahren die Dir bis dato Angst gemacht hat.
Wenn Du richtig Angst hast lass es lieber, denn Zögern oder Verkrampfen im falschen Augenblick kann zu Schmerzen führen.


----------



## Black-Under (28. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Mir hilft das auch, wenn ich sehe das was fahrbar ist, also einer vor mir fährt fahre ich auch Passagen wo ich alleine wahrscheinlich angehalten bzw.  gezögert hätte



Bei mir ist es oft anders, wenn jemand hinter mir fährt, fahre ich Passagen wo ich sonst absteigen würde. Ich will mich ja nicht blamieren. 

Da ich zwar schon lange MTB fahre aber vor einigen Jahren mein Gleichgewichtssinn verloren hatte, kann ich nur sagen, viel fahren- ohne Druck - kann auch helfen, nach einiger Zeit kommen einige Dinge von ganz alleine und wie Oldie-Paul sich an einer Stelle festbeißen bis es klappt. 
Allerdings meine Rechtskurvenschwäche will sich nicht bessern.


----------



## maz4 (2. November 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Mahl ehrlich Leute. Liegt es am alter? Macht es womöglich gar keinen Sinn mehr mit 47 damit anzufangen?
> Achso ...mal von vorne
> Also, ich fahre jetzt seit drei Jahren MTB und das mit Begeisterung. Überwiegend Wald , Feld usw.
> Nun war ich am Sonntag auch wieder mal im Wald wo es schön rauf und runter geht, . So stand ich dann wieder weiter oben und vor mir eine Treppe.  ...die ich dann runter geschoben hab
> ...


Na immer schön in die Knie gehn bei Treppen und Hintern, hinterm Sattel, ( also muss der Sattel etwas gesenkt werden sonst ende Famielienplanung o.ä )


----------



## radler-29 (2. November 2016)

maz4 schrieb:


> Na immer schön in die Knie gehn bei Treppen und Hintern, hinterm Sattel, ( also muss der Sattel etwas gesenkt werden sonst ende Famielienplanung o.ä )


 also wegen meiner ist's ende... 
Bei meiner letzten Fahrt stand ich vor einem Hang an dem auch noch die eine oder andere Baumwurzel sich entlang schlängelte. Da es ziemlich steil war, stand ich ne gaaanze Weile davor und...na klar.  zu lange. Ich konnte mir jede noch so kleine Gefahr angucken. so bin ich kurzer Hand einen neben mir liegenden Hang ohne groß zu gucken herunter gefahren. Mein Aller wertester schliff fast auf n Hinterreifen, ich schlidderte durch fetten Mullersand herunter und hatte ordentlich Speed drauf bekommen. Dann waren da noch mehrere Löcher, Äste und Baumwurzeln , die ich nicht gesehen habe, weil Sand drauf lag.  Wie ich heil unten angekommen war dachte ich nur...hättest auch den anderen Hang fahren können. Der war viel sicherer  und genau diesen Hang fahr ich jetzt jedes mal wenn ich hier vorbei komme. Beide Hänge meine ich.... 
Mein Vorarbeiter hat früher immer gesagt, ich soll mal mein Verstand benutzen. Ich glaub in diesem Fall hätte er nicht recht  
Genau der hat nämlich immer Nein gesagt


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2016)

maz4 schrieb:


> Na immer schön in die Knie gehn bei Treppen und Hintern, hinterm Sattel, ( also muss der Sattel etwas gesenkt werden sonst ende Famielienplanung o.ä )



Besser den Sattel unter sich nach vorne pendeln lassen, das funktioniert gut mit einer zentralen Haltung (Lot über dem Tretlager). Wenn man die Aussage "ich muss hinter den Sattel" wörtlich nimmt, dann kommt es schnell vor, dass die Arme gestreckt sind und man als Passagier statt Pilot hinten hängt 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. November 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wenn man die Aussage "ich muss hinter den Sattel" wörtlich nimmt, dann kommt es schnell vor, dass die Arme gestreckt sind und man als Passagier statt Pilot hinten hängt


Macht nix, dann übt man halt gleich mal den Manual die Sachen da runter.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... Wenn man die Aussage "ich muss hinter den Sattel" wörtlich nimmt, dann kommt es schnell vor, dass die Arme gestreckt sind und man als Passagier statt Pilot hinten hängt


Und? Autonomes fahren ist doch voll im trend!


----------



## Flanger (29. November 2016)

Mein Tipp

Einfach mal im Schritttempo versuchen bei Überschlag merken dass es gar nicht weh tut und gleich noch mal rauf und von vorne!

Richtig weh tut es erst bei hohen tempo da kommt man ja erst später hin und bei geringen tempo sind die Blessuren meist zu verschmerzen, aber das merkt man erst nach den ersten Stürzen!


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2016)

Also ich konnte 4 Wochen kein MTB fahren, weil ich mich bei einem langsamen (zu langsamen!) Versuch überschlagen und unglücklich über die Hand abgerollt hab - starke Verstauchung.
Soviel zum Thema "tut nicht weh". 


Mein Problem im Allgemeinen ist, dass ich Drops und Kicker tendenziell eher zu langsam fahre. Hat mich schon ein paar Mal in brenzlige Situationen gebracht. Deswegen halte ich mich bisher von Doubles oder Gaps auch fern.


----------



## JulezB (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich merke auch das ich mit Alter immer ängstlicher bei meinen Fahrten werde. Ich glaube das hängt einfach damit zusammen das man sich seiner Verletzlichkleit doch mehr bewusst wird, während man sich als junger Bursch praktisch unsterblich fühlt.


----------



## demlak (7. Dezember 2016)

man ist als junger Hüpfer auch etwas näher an der Unsterblichkeit dran.. das kommt einem nicht nur so vor.. 
Junge Knochen sind flexibler und heilen auch schneller..

Dafür sind wir aber besser in der Gefahrenabschätzung.. es muss halt nur Übung her =)


----------



## tombrider (8. Dezember 2016)

radler-29 schrieb:


> ...
> Auch werde ich mein 26er mal wieder raus holen, da ich das Gefühle habe, das damit wheelies einfacher zu bewältigen sind. Wenn ja, kann ich damit mal n Gefühl dafür bekommen.


Richtig, ein kompakteres Rad macht manche Spielerei leichter. Die Sicherheit kommt allerdings oft erst mit der Auslotung der Grenzen. Wichtiger als ein Wheelie ist die perfekte Beherrschung der Bremse. Vor allem des Punkts, wo das Vorderrad je nach Grip und Gewichtsverlagerung entweder blockiert oder das Hinterrad steigt. Wenn nicht die Sicherheit besteht, unter allen Umständen wieder sicher zum Stehen zu kommen, dann sagt das Gehirn zu recht: "Laß es lieber!". Auch das Gleichgewicht bei ganz langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ist viel wichtiger, als man es zunächst denken könnte. Wo wohnst Du? Vielleicht gibt es ja andere BikerInnen, mit denen Du zusammen üben und fahren kannst.


----------



## radler-29 (17. Dezember 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> man ist als junger Hüpfer auch etwas näher an der Unsterblichkeit dran


naja....stimmt . pah...ich bin nicht mehr unsterblich und wisst ihr was !?  das ist auch gar nicht schlimm so. Ich nehm das jetzt einfach hin und radel wieder anstatt mich und mein Rad zu schänden. Ich hab es wohl geschnallt das mein Body  nicht mehr so will wie ich . Aber, ich genieße jeden Kilometer und jede Minute die ich an der frischen Luft sein kann. Ich sammel jetzt wieder Kilometer, erkunde die Gegend und mache tolle Bilder dabei.  



Ich muss ja gar nicht mehr mit euch Jungs mithalten. In diesem Sinne. Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2016)

red dir das nur ein! =)


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2016)

hab mit 49 mit mtb angefangen, das




war mit 59
jetzt, 61, hab ich schon 2 wochen pause mit 2 schrauben i d schulter...
keine patentrezepte, außer: soviele protektoren wie möglich!
grundsätzlich bewegt man sich, so man was dazulernen will, als älterer (& grundsätzlich unsportlich/unkoordinierter wie ich) immer näher am persönlichen limit
die treppe im vid bin ich übrigens auch schon mehrfacht mitm hardtail gefahren, das rüttelt nat viel mehr, dafür geht das umsetzen auch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (22. Dezember 2016)

Tut mir leid @tane...aber in dem Video kann ich nix von "unsportlich" oder "unkoordiniert" erkennen!!!
Daumen hoch!!


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> hab mit 49 mit mtb angefangen, das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umsetzen, gerade bei Treppen, erfordert durchaus einiges an Koordination. 

Womit wir auch schon wieder beim Titel wären... auf Forstwegen klappt das (statische) Umsetzen bei mir inzwischen ziemlich gut, aber sobald es auf den Trail geht, am besten noch steil, eine Stufe direkt vor meinem Vorderrad oder auf der Seite irgendwo abschüssig, ist es damit wieder vorbei. Dann geht vom Kopf so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Aber mehr als langsam rantasten fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2016)

...und dann noch Umsetzen mit Rucksack, das macht die Sache nicht leichter...eher noch unkontrollierter wenn der Rucksack schlagartig die Seite wechselt. [emoji4]


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2016)

umsetzen lernen/üben ist imho am einfachsten auf einer abschüssigen wiese, nicht im flachen
bei mir hats-alters- & ungeschicklichkeitsbedingt-lange gedauert & immer wieder hauts auch nicht hin, 90° & mehr sowieso schwierig. mit dem deutlich längeren bionicon muß man schon fester anreissen:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Dezember 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ...Dann geht vom Kopf so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Aber mehr als langsam rantasten fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.


Mach mal, nur mut! Zur not triffst du den berg gorilla teenie. Der will auch mal wieder fahren!


----------



## AlexMC (22. Dezember 2016)

E-Bike kaufen, möglichst häßliche Schutzbleche dran und dann in ein paar Durchläufen einen Anlieger in die Kehre reinfräsen 








(nein das bin ich nicht )


----------



## demlak (22. Dezember 2016)

anlieger wäre ja noch nett.. hier wirds ne spurrille


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> E-Bike kaufen, möglichst häßliche Schutzbleche dran und dann in ein paar Durchläufen einen Anlieger in die Kehre reinfräsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autsch, also sind es ja gar nicht die respektlosen Downhill-Jugendlichen, die die Rillen hier reinfräsen, sondern die Mittvierziger in ihrer Midlife-Crisis und im strammem Lycra-Outfit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

...es dürfte nur noch Vorderradbremsen geben [emoji2]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...es dürfte nur noch Vorderradbremsen geben [emoji2]


Naja, von diesem "nur vorne Bremsen" Mantra bin ich auch kein Fan. Grip ist nunmal eine Währung, die du nur einmal ausgeben kannst. Bremst du mehr, rutschst du schneller, und vorne rutschen ist deutlich unangenehmer als hinten.
Was der Herr hier macht grenzt allerdings schon an mutwillige Trailzerstörung. Und nochmal. Und nochmal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Naja, von diesem "nur vorne Bremsen" Mantra bin ich auch kein Fan. Grip ist nunmal eine Währung, die du nur einmal ausgeben kannst. Bremst du mehr, rutschst du schneller, und vorne rutschen ist deutlich unangenehmer als hinten.
> Was der Herr hier macht grenzt allerdings schon an mutwillige Trailzerstörung. Und nochmal. Und nochmal.


...nur Vorderrad ist eine echte Herausforderung und schult extrem das Gefühl für's Bremsen und die noch machbare Geschwindigkeit. 
Ich musste mal 30 km nur mit der Vorderradbremse durch's Erzgebirge...das war stellenweise nicht sehr entspannt, aber machbar.
Hoffentlich gab es auf dieses Video reichlich klärende Kommentare.[emoji4]


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ... dafür geht das umsetzen auch viel besser


Auch hier schön zu sehen, dass das Umsetzen meist total überbewertet wird.


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

ohne abgesenkten sattel ist die stelle nur was für fortgeschrittene!
was mach ich gegen die angst:
1. flacher lenkwinkel, bin momentan bei ca 63,5 angelangt, der stört nur selten & weil ich mir beim bioniconrahmen L statt M genommen hab (hab extra den roten radonrahmen deswegen weggegeben- siehe mein vid "evolution")
2. kurzer vorbau: 30mm
3. selbstüberwindung: bin eigentl. feig weiß aber, daß bei meinem alter & meiner genetischen ausstattung bei "könnenadäquater" vorsicht etwaiger fortschritt so langsam wird dass ich ihn nimmer erleben werd (bin daher von "unserer runde" der eifrigste stürzer & am öftesten verletzte - fahr aber auch a meisten)

jedem <50jährigen kann ich garantieren: wenn er solche treppen oder die anderen trails auf meinen vids nach 10 jahren intensiveren mtbens nicht mindestens so runterkommt wie ich dann ist er entweder
1. zu feig: auch gut, weil ich kann grade nur mit links tippen...
2. nicht motiviert genug: das ist ja noch am einfachsten zu ändern!
3. gehört er zu den ~10% mtbern die tatsächlich noch unkoordinierter & ungeschickter sind als ich - ich red jetzt von der anlage/genetischen grundausstattung! (bitte kein widerspruch, ich seh viele andere fahrer!)- dann wird er halt länger brauchen


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ohne abgesenkten sattel ist die stelle nur was für fortgeschrittene!


Aber wer tut sich denn sowas an?! 

Das ist für mich ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil der Angstbekämpfung. Tiefer = besser.


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

ich glaub er hat ihn oben, schau mal bei 0:04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> 3.  ... - dann wird er halt länger brauchen


 ... aber nach einer endlichen anzahl von wiederholungen, wird es vielleicht etwas. Ein beispiel kann man hier bewundern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

Einfach in der Gegend rumnuddeln und üben.... (Jg.61)
...hoher Sattel, 58er Lenker, 26er Räder, CB Schneebesenclickis...passt scho [emoji4]


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

cool oldie-paul! never give up! (so gaaanz viel jünger als ich dürftest net sein, ha?)
ist deine vorderbremse fein genug dosierbar? schaut a bissl digital aus...-das macht viel aus, ich hab mal eine saint billig weggegeben weil sie beim ganz-langsamfahren zu abrupt zugemacht hat, beim umsetzen nicht zu gebrauchen. der kollege (wesentlich koordinierter als ich) ist dann mit ihr einwandfrei klargekommen


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... aber nach einer endlichen anzahl von wiederholungen, wird es vielleicht etwas. Ein beispiel kann man hier bewundern.


Wie immer sehr ausdauernd und hartnäckig. 

Was mir bei fast allen (!) deinen Spitzkehren Videos auffällt, ist die ungünstige/falsche Kurbelstellung. Dein äußeres Pedal ist sehr oft unten, teilweise bereits bei der Anfahrt.

In so langsamen Kurven belastet man normalerweise beide Pedale gleichmäßig, so dass die Kurbelstellung möglichst waagrecht bleibt.

Nur mit waagrechter Pedalstellung hat man optimale/volle Bewegungsfreiheit über den Rad bzw. kann das Rad unter sich bewegen/neigen. Außerdem lassen sich auftretende Hindernissen/Steigungen leicht durch ein Pedalkick überwinden – im Totpunkt der Kurbel (Pedal unten) ist dies kaum möglich.


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

am besten lernt man die umsetzerei von anfang an kurbel horizontal, kurveninnerer fuß hinten


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

Welcher Fuß hinten ist, das sollte man ganz schnell vergessen - es nervt sonst ( und ist echt mühselig sich wieder abzugewöhnen).


----------



## Ptech (23. Dezember 2016)

Schokofuss nach vorn und Hinterrad mit der Bremse blockieren. Finde so kann man besser Spannung im Rad aufbauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

Hinterrad blockieren ist aber hinderlich beim fahrenden Umsetzen ala Nosewheelie ( wenns denn mal klappt  ).


----------



## Ptech (23. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hinterrad blockieren ist aber hinderlich beim fahrenden Umsetzen ala Nosewheelie ( wenns denn mal klappt  ).



Jepp...ist so!


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

innen hinten drückt das heck aber viel besser zur seite! und von "schokofuss vorne" umlernen ist (im alter) mühsam
("hinterrad blockieren" will ich überhört haben...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn deine Füße auf den Pedalen verspannt sind, ist es doch egal, wo der Fuß ist - daher Schokofuss vorne, immer. Ich habe mir dies umkurblen "Kurveninnen hinten" auch angewöhnt und werde es fast nicht mehr los. Es nervt aber, wenn die Kehren einem nicht den Gefallen tun, ein Umkurbeln zu ermöglichen.

Hinterrad in der Luft blockieren, darum gehts. Erhöht den Schwung für einen Stoppie, stört aber beim Nosewheelie um die Kurve fahren.

Ja, ich kann beides nicht wirklich - aber es hat schon ab und an geklappt.
Zum Üben bin ich auch zu faul, mit Alter hat das nichts zu tun. Bzw doch, im Alter wird man halt faul  ...


----------



## Ptech (23. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> innen hinten drückt das heck aber viel besser zur seite! und von "schokofuss vorne" umlernen ist (im alter) mühsam
> ("hinterrad blockieren" will ich überhört haben...)



Es geht ja um ein blockiertes Rad in der Luft. Eigentlich um einen blockierten Antrieb gegen den man sich verspannen kann. Insofern könnte man das auch in der dynamischen Variante machen...aber dann werdens mir irgendwann zuviele Vorgänge, die man timen muss !


----------



## Ptech (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich wechsel aber den Fuss auch nicht beim Trackstand, egal in welche Richtung das Vorderrad eingeschlagen ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

Ptech schrieb:


> Ich wechsel aber den Fuss auch nicht beim Trackstand, egal in welche Richtung das Vorderrad eingeschlagen ist.


Haha das sollte ich mal ausprobieren, das gibt sicher blaue Flecken!


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2016)

trackstand is was anderes: ich kann auch nur mit dem schokofuss ausreichend fein dosiert drücken, mit dem anderen gehts garnicht.
mir fällt das umgewöhnen auf innenfuß hinten wieder schwer...das heck wirft er aber definitiv stärker rum...oft kurbel ich dann noch mit dem hinterrad i d luft auf schokofuß vorne um, ganz unwillkürlich, weil der antritt dann besser wird


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> cool oldie-paul! never give up! (so gaaanz viel jünger als ich dürftest net sein, ha?)





tane schrieb:


> jetzt, 61, ...


jünger? Mann, du bist wirtshaftswunder-, ich bin noch kriegsware. 


> ... ist deine vorderbremse fein genug dosierbar? schaut a bissl digital aus...-das macht viel aus, ich hab mal eine saint billig weggegeben weil sie beim ganz-langsamfahren zu abrupt zugemacht hat, beim umsetzen nicht zu gebrauchen. der kollege (wesentlich koordinierter als ich) ist dann mit ihr einwandfrei klargekommen


Es liegt nicht an er bremse. Es liegt an mir. Ich habe mir bei den ersten schwierigkeiten das stotterbremsen angewöhnt. Es dauert, diese fehlverknüpfung wieder zu löschen. Aber inzwischen hab ich es. Auf meine selbst zusammen geschraubten hardtail habe ich eine formula R1. Die ist entweder auf oder zu. Da ist meine guide rsc richtig schmusig dagegen. Ich habe auch bewusst das bremsen in wirklich steilem gelände geübt, nachdem mir die ursache meiner versager klar geworden waren. Mit meinen fortschritten in diesem jahr bin ich recht zufrieden. Nur mit sprüngen von rampen stehe ich auf kriegsfuß.
Eine bemerkung zum mut.
Das zutrauen zu sich selbst hängt bei mir stark davon ab, wie oft ich eine stelle angefahren bin, sie also aus der wirklichen bikerperspektive gesehen habe. Ich erlebe immer wieder, dass sich nach genügend wiederholungen mit pausen dazwischen eine bisher unfahrbare stelle als plötzlich nicht so steil, nicht so eng darstellt. Und dann muss man zupacken. Vielleicht kommt sonst die mentale bereitschaft nie wieder.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was mir bei fast allen (!) deinen Spitzkehren Videos auffällt, ist die ungünstige/falsche Kurbelstellung. Dein äußeres Pedal ist sehr oft unten, teilweise bereits bei der Anfahrt.
> In so langsamen Kurven belastet man normalerweise beide Pedale gleichmäßig, so dass die Kurbelstellung.


Dahast du natürlich recht. Normalerweise fahre ich auch so, z.B. hier.
Bei den steilen engen kehren kollidiert aber der innere fuß schnell einmal mit wurzel oder stein. Deswegen passe ich die fußstellung der kehre an.
Auch beim trackstand habe ich alle kombinationen geübt. Rechts vorne, links vorne und in beiden stellungen rad nach links und rad nach rechts gelenkt. Wenn man ihn wirklich braucht, kann man nicht darauf vertrauen, dass der schokoladenfuß vorne steht.

edit: hilfsverb ergänzt


----------



## radler-29 (23. Dezember 2016)

und ab geht die Post


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> innen hinten drückt das heck aber viel besser zur seite!


Das war am Anfang in der Lernphase bei mir so, und zwar deutlich. Irgendwann hat sich das aber gegeben, und inzwischen sind mir die Umsetzer nach links (mit rechter Fuß vorne) sogar fast lieber. Der Impuls kommt nicht mehr so aus den Beinen, sondern eher aus der Hüfte, also weniger "drücken" als vielmehr "ziehen".
Auf dem Trail siehts natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2016)

Hach ist das nett hier,
hätte gerne ein paar der besten Sätze zitiert,
aber das sind zu viele 
Ich freu mich, von Euch lesen und was sehen zu dürfen!
Danke
Und daher
Euch allen viel Spaß über die Feiertage.
Fürti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (24. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dahast du natürlich recht. *Normalerweise fahre ich auch so, z.B.* hier.


Jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich verwirrt. 
Das Video ist ja geradezu ein Musterbeispiel, für eine ungünstige/falsche Kurbelstellung.


----------



## tane (24. Dezember 2016)

wow oldie-paul, das macht dich >70! chapeau!
wem's das geld wert is: ein kuzes "fahrtechnik-hardtail" bringt am schnellsten fortschritt! oder man borgt sich mal ein S oder XS rad aus (man braucht halt eine extralange sattelstütze, aber die gibts billig)-unglaublich wie da das heck "kommt" wenn man von einem 122cm radstand umsteigt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten [emoji319]
...und immer fleißig üben!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Dezember 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich verwirrt.
> Das Video ist ja geradezu ein Musterbeispiel, für eine ungünstige/falsche Kurbelstellung.
> Anhang anzeigen 558116


Was meinst du, wie ich erst mit der richtigen kurbelstellung fahre!


----------



## tane (24. Dezember 2016)

bravo!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hinterrad blockieren ist aber hinderlich beim fahrenden Umsetzen ala Nosewheelie ( wenns denn mal klappt  ).



Ist das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ist das so?


Ich vermute mal nur, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig wieder loslässt beim Runterkommen.


----------



## Ptech (24. Dezember 2016)

tane schrieb:


> wow oldie-paul, das macht dich >70! chapeau!
> wem's das geld wert is: ein kuzes "fahrtechnik-hardtail" bringt am schnellsten fortschritt! oder man borgt sich mal ein S oder XS rad aus (man braucht halt eine extralange sattelstütze, aber die gibts billig)-unglaublich wie da das heck "kommt" wenn man von einem 122cm radstand umsteigt!



War heut seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder aufm Hardtail unterwegs. Und gleich hat mich ein "ich trau mich nicht" -Gefühl beschlichen! Hat aber eher an Klickpedalen und zu hohem Sattel gelegen. 
Blöd wenn ein Fuss beim Versetzen aus dem Pedal klickt! Ich schraub mal Flats dran, dann probier ichs nochmal !
Übrigens bin ich kein Freund von kurzen Rädern, die "giftig" auf irgendwelche Manöver reagieren. Ich finde es eher beruhigend, wenn man mit Nachdruck einleiten muss! Klar, echte Könner sparen hier natürlich viel Energie. Aber ich hab schon öfter die "Notbremse" gezogen, weil ich erschrocken bin, wenn mir das Rad entgegen schnappt!


----------



## tane (24. Dezember 2016)

natürlich macht das fully mehr spass als der plombenrüttler, erst recht bei highspeed (relativ) & dann ist länger auch angenehmer. zum umsetzen-lernen fand ich halt kurz&giftig viel besser als den jetzigen 122cm radstand & die >15kg v bionicon. um die ecken des stufentrails kommt man mit dem kurzen rad viel besser, dafür sind lenkwinkel (~63,5) & 30er vorbau auf den steilen stellen seeehr beruhigend


----------

